# Should I pasteurize honey



## Opto55 (Apr 29, 2017)

So I took 77 lbs. of honey off my hive this weekend and my wife is thinking she wants it pasteurized. Is this this really necessary? I think she is over thinking it. What should we do? Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Any purist will say that pasteurizing ruins honey.

Honey is naturally acidic and considered a "safe" food.

I wouldn't pasteurize it; the temperatures involved with pasteurization will change the taste.


----------



## jooky (Mar 18, 2016)

its your honey do what you want.. A simple google search would have told you honey is naturally shelf stable


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Commercial process flash heats the honey to a high temperature and quickly cools it to reduce the amount of flavor and enzyme lost. Any home process will involve longer holding times at the elevated temperature and will be even more harmful.

Some chemo therapy and transplant patients are advised to not eat _any_ raw foods! I was talking a short time ago to a neighbor who is in that situation. I am sure you can find other literature that will tell you that raw honey cures cancer, so there you go!


----------



## Farmercal (May 19, 2015)

If I were to pasteurize my honey, I would loose sales.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't devalue your great honey. If you want pasteurized, buy from the store and sell yours at a higher price.


----------

